# brace height range for 52" browning nomad stalker



## Silver Mallard (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone know? I have mine set at 8 1/2" but I feel it needs to be a little higher to quiet it down more with out cracking the limbs being such a short bow.
Thanks,


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 15, 2016)

My Nomad is set at 8, and 2 puffs seem to do the trick. Every bow is different


----------

